# Can't figure out the problem with my cam



## arnab.d287 (Jan 3, 2012)

My Canon Powershot A470 has a problem of not displaying any picture to shoot.. The display goes blank but it shows the menu and other side functions while shooting.. It is not capturing any pic from the lens.. How the problem can be resolved?? It is not within warranty. Please help what to do


----------



## nac (Jan 3, 2012)

*Try with a pair of new or fully recharged batteries.
*Reset to factory settings.
*If this is because you dropped and jammed your camera, just tap your camera slightly (it may help in some cases).
*Try with another memory card.
*If you know any other trouble shooting methods, try it.

If nothing works, take it to the service center. If you are OK with cost of repair, let them fix it.


----------



## arnab.d287 (Jan 3, 2012)

How much can it cost?? Approx??


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jan 3, 2012)

Service Center will be right place for this issue..


----------

